# Bristlenose Pleco Question



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just somehthing I was looking into on the database for fish for new fish for my tank and i realized something. On the Bristlenose page it says the Minimum tank size for 1 Bristlenose is 10 gallons. Is that correct. Not trying to question whoever wrote the page or edited it but i was wondering if thats entirely correct.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Personally I would not put a bristlenose in a 10 gallon, the only algea eater I would do in a 10 are Otos.


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's what I thought I was just questioning why it was in the database.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You should PM Byron if its wrong he will fix it. ; )


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I see no problem with a single BN in a 10g. The fish attains 3-4 inches and does not swim. I've often suggested a Whiptail Catfish for a 10g, and the parallel is similar. I myself wouldn't do this, more because the fish would "look odd" or out of place in a small environment proportionally to its own size. But biologically-speaking, if the tank provides what the fish needs, and the aquarist really like this fish and only has a 10g, it would work. And remember, the minimum tank sizes are for the specific fish only, not necessarily including others.

H'mm, I am usually criticized for suggesting large tanks...

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I knew you would know the answer. ; )


----------



## es31710 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am not criticizing you. I often say you can put one in a ten gallon tank but then people start jumping down my throat about it. I was just wondering what your reasoning was but it seems it would be the same as mine. I mean if you really want the fish and you have the right water parometers and live plants I don't see anything wrong with it. I often would say i would not add anymore fish with the bristlenose Pleco. I was wondering what you suggest if you think it could thrive with other fish in the tank. Also I am not an expert on Bristlenose's but my local stores for fish suggest the Albino Bristlenose is smaller than the regular bristlenose. I was wondering if you could confirm that fact. I just want to know if that is true or not because I have doubts it is due from my understanding albinism is inherited from the recessive genes of its parents not altering its size and color just altering its pigments.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

by female BN just sits on her leaf all day. I know she eats. she doesnt have a sunken belly, infact shes a little portly. But she just sits on her leaf. She could do that in a coffee mug lol

Maybe she needs to find a job....

I grew mine out in a 10g, put her in a 20g long after a year or so, shes still not that active. She lived with a male betta in the 10g and was fine. I shoulda just left her there...


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

My 3 BN's that I have in my cichlid tank are extremely active at night...they clean the algae up something great.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

maybe my girly needs her a man :lol:

I notice alot of algae spots that miraculously disappear. My anubias when i brought it home was covered in algae and diatoms, the next morning it looked like a shiney new plant. OTOH im not there anymore at night to watch


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I have no idea what sex mine are...I have 2 maxijet 1200's in the 75g tank and 2 out of the 3 stay on top of them most of the day, the other one spends its time attached to the back of my diy overflow.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

es31710 said:


> Just somehthing I was looking into on the database for fish for new fish for my tank and i realized something. On the Bristlenose page it says the Minimum tank size for 1 Bristlenose is 10 gallons. Is that correct. Not trying to question whoever wrote the page or edited it but i was wondering if thats entirely correct.


20 gallon long tank would be the smallest (minimum size) tank in my view for the Bristlenose to thrive in.
LDA25 pleco (pitbull) or Otocinclus would be better suited for ten gallon tank after the tank had matured for a few month's.
Both species in my view will fair poorly in newer tanks of less than six months based only on my expieriences with them.

Bristlenose I have kept ,am keeping, routinely reach five inches, with some males,, perhaps five and a half inches.
they are quite active at night should one use small flashlight with red lens to observe them and other catfish with.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Agreed on the fact they need a mature tank. They love grazing on algae and a tank less than 6 months old will not not have much for them.


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a whiptail catfish in my 26g and during the day he rarely goes and feed or clean hes mostly on the anubias leafs or on my driftwood. but as soon as my lights go off he goes all around and probably does the whole aquarium overnight!


----------

